# Diamond Dove housed with pigeon



## elsasketch (Apr 7, 2016)

I just recently got a female diamond dove and at the moment I am housing her with my male rock pigeon. The pigeon is definitely much bigger and he is a bit aggressive. The dove has her flight wings and can get away from him but when she tries to fight back, to no avail, she gets pecked by the pigeon. They were meant to be separated in the beginning but I am wondering if it is possible for a female diamond dove and a male pigeon to co-exist peacefully together in a 36x23x25 cage. If they get separated, but are allowed to see each other, will they get used to each other overtime? My pigeon only goes after the dove if the dove is on the pigeon's ladder, which he is territorial over.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: I have separated the two now but if anyone has any tips on how these two can be housed together let me know


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please take her out of his cage. You don't house diamond doves with pigeons. He can seriously hurt her and even kill her. No, getting them used to each other and then putting them together is not a good idea. Pigeons do fight, even when they normally get along. If he decided to go after her, he can kill her.


----------



## elsasketch (Apr 7, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Please take her out of his cage. You don't house diamond doves with pigeons. He can seriously hurt her and even kill her. No, getting them used to each other and then putting them together is not a good idea. Pigeons do fight, even when they normally get along. If he decided to go after her, he can kill her.


Done. I have them permanently in separated cages, they both seem to be much happier that way


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good. Pigeons and doves shouldn't be together. Especially a male pigeon. You could look for a mate or friend for each if you wanted.


----------

